# Visa subclass 176 - family sponsored.



## shaon (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

This is Shaon and I would like to thank the website administrator and the members of this site who generously share their experience and advice in helping the new comers for Australian immigration. 

I have been contemplating in applying to migrate to Australia for a while and have finally decided to lodge my application. I am an Electronics Engineer, graduated from Bristol University, UK, been working as a technical consultant for the last three and half years. I am 28 years old and a Bangladeshi national. My sister lives in Australia and is a citizen. I have recently taken an IELTS exam and scored 8 overall. Therefore, I believe I have a total score of 125 points which makes me eligible to apply for the subclass 176. However, there are some issues (typical!) that I am a bit concerned about, which may reduce the chances of my application being successful.

The issues are:

On my sister’s birth certificate the last letter of my mother’s first name is Y, where as on my birth certificate it is I. My mother’s surname in both of our birth certificates is the same. It is a typical mistake in Bangladesh, especially the rural area where I am from. So, the mistake is actually on the birth register. Our dad’s name in both of our certificates is the same. Could this be a problem?

The permanent address on our birth certificates is not the same. I have used our village as my permanent address, where as my sister used our City apartment address as her permanent address. I have the city address written as my current address on my passport. Could this be an issue?

My sister is using her credit card to pay for the application fees, could this cause any problem? I don’t have any problem paying but she insisted...

I have started working as an Electronic engineer after graduation but I was soon given consulting work where I didn’t have to undertake any hands on work. I worked as a network design engineer, telecommunication infrastructure upgrade advisor and then in the government as systems analyst. Would this fulfil ANZSCO requirement for Electronics engineer?

Confused, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Your mother's name variation and address re yours and your sister's BCs should not be an issue.
It'll be up to the assessing authority, Engineers Australia to assess your qualifications and experience may not come into question with them and as long as your consultancy work has sufficient engineering content and you can show that by your work references, I'd think it should not be a problem re experience requirement for the visa application.

As to how the fee is paid, as long as it is paid with the application submission is the main thing, so perhaps you can do that best and your sister give you a gift or whatever if she is insistent upon it.
You ought to have a read of the latest Immi info via the Whats New Link @ Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration particularly the information on processing priorities and consider looking at state nomination for a SMP176 if available for EE as that could mean a much shorter time re waiting/processing.


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, tell me if I am correct that 1 year experience in last 2 years is eligibility to apply for skilled sponsored visa ? (english skills and age are upto the mark)



shaon said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Shaon and I would like to thank the website administrator and the members of this site who generously share their experience and advice in helping the new comers for Australian immigration.
> 
> ...


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, tell me if I am correct that 1 year experience in last 2 years is eligibility to apply for skilled sponsored visa ? (english skills and age are upto the mark)



Wanderer said:


> Your mother's name variation and address re yours and your sister's BCs should not be an issue.
> It'll be up to the assessing authority, Engineers Australia to assess your qualifications and experience may not come into question with them and as long as your consultancy work has sufficient engineering content and you can show that by your work references, I'd think it should not be a problem re experience requirement for the visa application.
> 
> As to how the fee is paid, as long as it is paid with the application submission is the main thing, so perhaps you can do that best and your sister give you a gift or whatever if she is insistent upon it.
> You ought to have a read of the latest Immi info via the Whats New Link @ Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration particularly the information on processing priorities and consider looking at state nomination for a SMP176 if available for EE as that could mean a much shorter time re waiting/processing.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you also talking of family sponsorship Fahim and if so, yes but if talking of state sponsorship, the states can have their own requirements.


----------



## shaon (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you, Wanderer. Your words are reassuring. I shall lodge my assessment application to Washington Accord next week and once received (I hope it won’t take more than 3 weeks) I will submit my immi application online.

I looked at the state nomination program, but soon realised that the demand for my occupation is drying out quickly and the state that I found still in need of this profession is far far away from my sister’s house. Therefore, I will have to go with the family sponsored route.

I am glad that I found this site and am certain that I will be visiting here quite often. I will keep in touch until after I reach Australia as a permanent resident (I hope).


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> Are you also talking of family sponsorship Fahim and if so, yes but if talking of state sponsorship, the states can have their own requirements.


Yes my family is sponsoring me and i have 2 years of experience in a recognized field of IT with computer engineering bachelors degree


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You still need to have an occupational assessment and with ACS there may be a requirement for four or more years of experience but it will depend on the actual course you have done and their assessment of it, details in the FAQ on their site.


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> You still need to have an occupational assessment and with ACS there may be a requirement for four or more years of experience but it will depend on the actual course you have done and their assessment of it, details in the FAQ on their site.


I haven't found list of their courses on ACS, can you kindly comments on my courses

Courses are
i) Software Engineering/System programming/OS/object oriented/Data structures/Introduction to programming
ii) Digital logic design/ Advance logic design/System on chip/Computer architecture and org/Micro processors
iii) Digital Image processing/Wireless Communications/DSP/Digital Communications/signal and systems/Control System
iv) Electronic devices 1 & 2, Electrical circuit analysis 1 &2
v) Maths courses 5-6 (calculus 1,2,3/ Number analysis/liner algebra/differential equations)
vi) Introduction to computing/Entrepreneurship/Technical writing/physics 1 & 2


----------



## shaon (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent the assessment application on the 17th of Feb; outcome just arrived today, +ve but as Engineering Technologist (skill level 1) ANZSCO 233914. I was hoping the outcome to be Electronics Engineer......

So here are the details now:
Age: 28
IELTS: 8
Profession: Engineering Technologist
Sponsor: Sister (Australian Citizen)
Work experience: 4 years
Current location: London - work permit - been living here for the last 10 years.
Community language – Bangla (Although can’t prove it as I did my undergraduate here in UK)

Do I have a good chance of getting the Visa- subclass 176 relative sponsored?

Cheers


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

shaon said:


> Sent the assessment application on the 17th of Feb; outcome just arrived today, +ve but as Engineering Technologist (skill level 1) ANZSCO 233914. I was hoping the outcome to be Electronics Engineer......
> 
> So here are the details now:
> Age: 28
> ...


Certainly ............ you have good chance ......
I am facing an issue that I have sent documents to ACS but they are not replying to me at all ......they even are not acknowledging my queries through email .......can you tell me what is going on?


----------



## shaon (Jan 28, 2011)

fahim said:


> Certainly ............ you have good chance ......
> I am facing an issue that I have sent documents to ACS but they are not replying to me at all ......they even are not acknowledging my queries through email .......can you tell me what is going on?


Hope you are well.

Sorry to hear that you are not receiving any response from ACS. My qualification has been assessed by Engineers Australia; therefore I can't be of that much help to you. However I do know that sending too many emails or contacting them by phone may delay the application process, so be wary of that.

My question now goes to the successful applicants (Technologists like me!): how long does it take to get the visa? Is this visa subclass on the priority list? If so, is it 9 - 12 months? If successful, will I have to move straight away?

Your help is much appreciated?


----------



## shaon (Jan 28, 2011)

shaon said:


> Hope you are well.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are not receiving any response from ACS. My qualification has been assessed by Engineers Australia; therefore I can't be of that much help to you. However I do know that sending too many emails or contacting them by phone may delay the application process, so be wary of that.
> 
> ...


Just another question: my sister (Australian citizen) is sponsoring me for this visa. She has never worked because she is a housewife but she is supported by her husband who works as an engineer. Assuming she is eligible to sponsor, will I have to show any proof of her husband's income?

Regards,

Shaon


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

shaon said:


> Just another question: my sister (Australian citizen) is sponsoring me for this visa. She has never worked because she is a housewife but she is supported by her husband who works as an engineer. Assuming she is eligible to sponsor, will I have to show any proof of her husband's income?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Shaon


1) 18-24 months
2) No just he has to show that he has a house(if on rent then lease documents) and sufficient income to support you for 2 years incase you are 
doing nothing for 2 years ..........that is just formality ........


----------



## shaon (Jan 28, 2011)

fahim said:


> 1) 18-24 months
> 2) No just he has to show that he has a house(if on rent then lease documents) and sufficient income to support you for 2 years incase you are
> doing nothing for 2 years ..........that is just formality ........


Hi Guys,

Hope all is well. I have lodged my application now! yey! lol.

A few things I think I should share:

1.	Online application is amazing. In no time the application was lodged, no errors in uploading docs and everything seem pretty smooth.
2.	Application fee was paid by my brother-in-law, no problem there either.
3.	You only get the automated confirmation when the application has been filled from both ends (yourself and sponsor). Once I submitted my details and sent the sponsorship undertaking link to my sister she filled in the form and I was then sent a confirmation stating that my application has been received by the immi and is now being processed.
4.	As my sister doesn't work my brother-in-law had to enter his employment and accommodation details - no problem there.
5.	I was quite amazed by immi's quick reply on my query. I asked if I needed to certify the documents before uploading them to the site. They mentioned that it is not required at this stage to certify the docs, only the coloured scans are fine.

Documents submitted:
1.	Academic certificates.
2.	IELTS report - 8 (7.5+7.5+8.5+8.5)
3.	Assessment letter from Engineers Australia - Engineering technologist
4.	Sister's passport and citizenship certificate copies.
5.	Brother-in-law's payslips.
6.	Sister's (or should I say brother-in-law's?) house details - bank letters, mortgage etc.
7.	My passport copy.
8.	Passport size photo.
9.	Family tree diagram (ancestory.co.uk)
10.	Sister's school certificate.
11.	My school certificate
12.	Sister's marriage certificate
13.	Nephew's birth certificate (Australian - g'day mate!)
14.	My employment details - reference letter, contract doc, payslips, bonus letters etc.
15.	Family photos - going back 20 years!

Some other docs - can't remember!

So here I am, waiting for a positive outcome from Australia. I hope everything goes well.

Wish me luck!


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

that is good


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

any response from the immi services ?


----------

